# Younger man



## TAMMIESMITH5 (Feb 11, 2008)

Has any one ever dealt with a younger man? Like "How Stella got her groove back " younger man.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 11, 2008)

No I have not but I dated a MUCH older man!


----------



## KellyB (Feb 11, 2008)

The youngest I have gone was 7 years. I was 41 and he was 34. I decided not to do that again.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 11, 2008)

Please tell us more about your younger man! When you are ready of course.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 11, 2008)

i turned 23 in December, my kind-of-but-not-quite boyfriend will be 22 on wednesday and my friends keep telling me i cant go out with him cos "he's wayyyy too young for you!!" lol if that counts?!


----------



## Darla (Feb 12, 2008)

you know i think it also depends on what stage you are in your lives. if one person was20 lets say and the other is 25 it might be a huge deal. if the both of you were in your 50s it is a pretty minor issue.


----------



## speedy (Feb 12, 2008)

I spent 2 years with a guy who was 4 years younger. It didn't make much difference to our relationship, because he was really mature. At first the age difference freaked me out, but once I got to know him it didn't bother me. My brother's wife is 4 years older than him, and they have a great relationship.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 12, 2008)

To begin with - I love younger guys! I'm 44 and will only date guys 28 to 38.

When I was 28, I married a great guy 21. I'm divorced but we share a son together.

IMO there is absolutely OK to date a younger guy, but it does depend upon your comfort zone. For me to date an early 20's guy, I wouldn't feel comfortable because we wouldn't have that much in common. Sure he'd be great in the .... but I also want a guy I can have great conversation with - he knows the same music, movies, world events that I do.

As well, I want his friends taking me seriously. For me, that would only occur if he was somewhat closer in age to me.

I think really young guys are looking for a sugar mama when they date someone considerably older. Cold day in heck before I pay a man's expences.

If you are attracted to a younger man, I say go for it. Men are not hung up on age the way some women are. You might want to get to know him first before you introduce him to others. And enjoy him physically! Nothing better than the stamina and willingness to please than a younger guy!!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 12, 2008)

Im 37 he's 29


----------



## Saje (Feb 12, 2008)

If it works or Demi ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im the younger one in the relationship... but if there is a connection and compatibility, as the cliche goes, age is but a number.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 12, 2008)

in college I dated someone 4 years younger. He was mean, but I also dated a guy 3 years younger, and I was deeply in love with him. The last 2 have been 6 years older, and its not the same. Both have been absolutely horrible. Its like we are generations apart. I get treated like a child. I am probably going to end my 6 year relationship, and honestly, I would want either a younger guy or someone my age.


----------



## TAMMIESMITH5 (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To begin with - I love younger guys! I'm 44 and will only date guys 28 to 38.When I was 28, I married a great guy 21. I'm divorced but we share a son together.

IMO there is absolutely OK to date a younger guy, but it does depend upon your comfort zone. For me to date an early 20's guy, I wouldn't feel comfortable because we wouldn't have that much in common. Sure he'd be great in the .... but I also want a guy I can have great conversation with - he knows the same music, movies, world events that I do.

As well, I want his friends taking me seriously. For me, that would only occur if he was somewhat closer in age to me.

I think really young guys are looking for a sugar mama when they date someone considerably older. Cold day in heck before I pay a man's expences.

If you are attracted to a younger man, I say go for it. Men are not hung up on age the way some women are. You might want to get to know him first before you introduce him to others. And enjoy him physically! Nothing better than the stamina and willingness to please than a younger guy!!!

This is the age gap I am talkng about. He is 30 and I am 44. He was 24 and I was40 when we met. We have a love hate relationship or something. We have been off and on for 5 years with in betwee relationships. when they don't work we run back to each other and throw it in each others face. I keep stooping to his level sometimes to get along with him. This is the worst part, we work together! I had to switch shifts.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 12, 2008)

I love younger men, they are just soâ€¦.insatiable! In no way will I ever be a â€œSugar Mamaâ€ to any one, if they want to be with me, they pay the way for anything we do. Iâ€™ll cook in and such, and he may spend a night or two, but nobody moves in. I think they give more attention that older men, older men think you owe them something.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 12, 2008)

I think we r talkin about relationships not paid sexual favors lol

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love younger men, they are just soâ€¦.insatiable! In no way will I ever be a â€œSugar Mamaâ€ to any one, if they want to be with me, they pay the way for anything we do. Iâ€™ll cook in and such, and he may spend a night or two, but nobody moves in. I think they give more attention that older men, older men think you owe them something.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TAMMIESMITH5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the age gap I am talkng about. He is 30 and I am 44. He was 24 and I was40 when we met. We have a love hate relationship or something. We have been off and on for 5 years with in betwee relationships. when they don't work we run back to each other and throw it in each others face. I keep stooping to his level sometimes to get along with him. This is the worst part, we work together! I had to switch shifts. Do you think you go back to him because of the sexual attraction?When I'm really sexually drawn to a man, it is almost impossible to stay away from him. It's the young ones I'm drawn to so I've had the craziest relationships with them. Can be a vicious cycle...

You are beautiful. Regardless of the man, make sure he treats you with the dignity and respect you deserve. If not, it's time to find someone that will cherish you and won't play exhausting games that no one wins.


----------



## TAMMIESMITH5 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sex play a large part along with the laughter. He has become a drug! I need rehab LOL

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think we r talkin about relationships not paid sexual favors lol Yea because it has to be that we look out fo each other


----------



## Lyndebe (Feb 13, 2008)

I am married to a much younger man, married 4 years, together 23 years


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think we r talkin about relationships not paid sexual favors lol I didn't mean it that way


----------



## Ricci (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhhhhh! sorry lol

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't mean it that way


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhhhhh! sorry lol After I read it again I can see how I could be taken that way. Guess I had better be more carefull how I say some things, I don't want anybody to get the wrong idea. I know I may be guilty of being a little to easy, but I wouldn't do anything like that.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 13, 2008)

the youngest guy ive been with was 3 years yonger. it creeped me out since they were only a year older than my sister.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 13, 2008)

My bf and I have a 4 &amp; 1/2 year age difference, I'm older. It bothered me at first, but I forgot about it already. It's not really a huge age difference.


----------



## TAMMIESMITH5 (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jamie L. Squire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After I read it again I can see how I could be taken that way. Guess I had better be more carefull how I say some things, I don't want anybody to get the wrong idea. I know I may be guilty of being a little to easy, but I wouldn't do anything like that. You are OK We are not here to judge just help.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## msmegz (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm 23 and my boyfriend is 18 (almost 19). We have been together a year and our age has yet to be an issue between us. He is more mature than me sometimes! Haha


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 20, 2008)

I was um, 20 going on 21 seeing my ex who was 18 at the time. He's immature, so that was a no go.

But his friends and this other guy I spoke too who are even younger than him were much more maturer for their age. But maturity comes from within the person, not really their ages. I wouldn't date anyone within more or less of the 2 year range though.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was um, 20 going on 21 seeing my ex who was 18 at the time. He's immature, so that was a no go.But his friends and this other guy I spoke too who are even younger than him were much more maturer for their age. But maturity comes from within the person, not really their ages. I wouldn't date anyone within more or less of the 2 year range though.

stop lying, Ma! He was 14 with a french stach.lmao.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 24, 2008)

My bf is 5.5 years younger than me, my last long term bf was 10 years younger and the one in between the two was also 10 years younger.

I have nothing against the age part it's a matter of maturity. The two guys that were both 10 years younger, one was a wonderfully confidant and mature guy, the other, I swear there must have been some inbreeding or something. He was dumber than a sack of stupid.

Now, don't get me wrong! I don't always cradle rob, lol!! My ex husband was 7 years older and my youngest son's dad is 11 yers older. I don't age discriminate!!





Mmm, wait, I guess I do age discriminate. No one under 26 years old.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have never, I don't think I would be comfortable doing it...not doing IT ah you know what i mean LOL.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 29, 2008)

i think it has less to do with age and more to do with maturity and compatibility. if he makes you happy and you guys are on the same page, who cares about the number? but if he's immature and you feel like you're babysitting him, then the number comes into play, he might be too young. you should try to gauge it as human beings rather than just the year you were born in you know?


----------



## CellyCell (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif stop lying, Ma! He was 14 with a french stach.lmao.



Haha. He was a cute 14 year old, though. *PERV*


----------



## KatJ (May 1, 2008)

My husband is 2 years younger than me, not a huge difference like you were looking for though.


----------



## miss_makeup (Jul 4, 2008)

the younger = more romantic

and cuter


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2008)

i personally would date a younger guy but only for fun, at my age, even if the guy was the same age as me, they're maturity level would still be pretty low.


----------



## fiercely (Jul 7, 2008)

I dated a guy that was 7 months younger than me. And when I was 17 I was hit on by a 13 year old... worse experience ever. I had to turn around and act as if he weren't talking to me. I didn't want to embarrass him or myself by telling him how old I was (I look so young). EW. And this continuously happens to me!! Ergg. The guy I'm dating now is like 3 years and a few months older than me. I like dating older... the guy I'm dating now is as immature as me.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't bring myself to date younger men. For me, the older the better. Luckily, I've got one 10 years older than I am ;-D


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

My mum is 42 she dates a 22 year old



They get along preety well and have been seeing each other for a year now.Plus i'm almost 18 and my fiancee is 24 we have been going out for 3 years now and we are head over heels for each other! Age is not a big factor. One gets measured by their level of maturity not by Age(its just a number)


----------



## TAMMIESMITH5 (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *miss_makeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the younger = more romanticand cuter






WELL, AS U CAN SEE I POSTED THIS A PRETTY WHILE BACK AND I AM STILL IN BATTLE WITH THIS GUY. HE IS NOW 30 AND I 45. HAS HIS OWN HOUSE( BUYING), 2 CARS AND A JOB, MOW YARDS AND TAKES PICTURES FOR EXTRA MONEY. tHAT MAKES HIM RESPONSIBLE BUT HE IS STILL MATURING. WE HAVE SUCH A LOVE HATE RELATIONSHIP. I DECIDED THAT I EITHER SHIT OR GET OFF THE POT. COOL GUY IN HIS OWN WAY.


----------



## ChristelMeth (Jul 27, 2008)

I've only ever dated guys younger than me..

They just seem to be more fun in my opinion.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess I'm the opposite, I've always gone for guys older than myself.

A work mate of mine is dating a 24 year old, and she is 44. She said she has dated older men, and younger men and prefers them to be younger, she says there's just something about them!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 27, 2008)

ugh, Bec, I WISH I could date people older... It's not like I aim for younger guys, it just happens! I hope the next one is older though! I've never had that as an experience.


----------



## Luvayn (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm 21 and my current guy is 19.

initially, we'd both be very embarrassed to tell other people our age and we, ourselves, were quite bothered by the fact also..

even though sometimes he is childish, but sometimes, when i'm in a loss or needs help, his maturity wull suddenly shoot up.

hmmm.. other than that, i think being romantic or more eager to please has nothing gotta do with age.

i feel that these traits boils down to the person's upbringing and also personality.

=)


----------



## nanzmck (Oct 2, 2008)

I've only ever dated younger guys, but only by chance. As a parent, would it be weird for your kids to date someone much older/younger than them?

For some reason, I would be LIVID if my daughters wanted to date someone my age (20 years older than they would be) because I would feel like the old pervert was just using them to feel young. I'm not discriminating though, because I would feel the same if my son dated an old woman!

Maybe my bias comes from the fact that I've dated slightly younger guys, i'm not sure.

What do you think?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 2, 2008)

I've only ever dated one younger guy, which was in high school so I don't think it really counts. He was 15 and I was 17, it didn't work out obviously lol. He was not at all at the maturity level I was at and we just didn't work out. Because of that experience I don't think I could ever date a younger guy, I've always been more attracted to older guys. BUT I wouldn't ever date a guy that's 5 or more years older then me either.

I think it depends on the person though. You never know who you're gonna fall in love with and when that happens, age doesn't matter.


----------



## Darla (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm the younger guy! my wife is a few years older than me and we have been together for quite some time.

The one thing i can tell you is the age difference is a fairly big issue when you are in your 20's unless you both can deal with it. and there will be impacts in terms of where you go or what you end up doing together.

Later (read 30+) I honestly think the age difference is minimal. Most of all I think it comes down to how you feel. I have met 60 year olds that are still young at heart and only wish their looks matched their inner self. And i have met people at 35 who were Retirement Waiting to Happen.


----------

